# New Puppy Coming Home



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dear Vizla owners,

Our Puppy was born on the 1st of June 2009, We are hoping to get her home about the middle of July.. I am wondering if there is any advice out there about new Vizlas puppies when they first come home... My girlfriend has just given up work so will be at home most of the day with her... I work away from home with about 6 months of thye year off... We have about an acre of back garden which will be fenced off.. When I went to see the puppies I spoke to the breeder adn she said to get a crate for the puppy????

Any advice would be of great help


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, you're taking her home at only 6 weeks?

Don't have time for long reply....but DEFINITELY crate train your pup! It will help with house training as well as keeping your pup safe and your house intact when you are away!!!!! People have this idea that it is cruel...but it's the best thing you can do for your dog.

There are a lot of threads on here that talk about crate training and other puppy advice...here's one I caught quickly: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,128.0.html

And other quick thing off the top of my head; make sure you get her into a training class as soon as the training place will allow, socialize, socialize, socialize and give her plenty of exercise (and of course, love!).

Good luck! You must post pics when you get her.


----------



## keifaleif (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new here too and our vizsla Alfred was also born on June 1st and we won't be bringing him home until around July 26.....We are so excited and can't wait and I have been reading almost everything on the forums....so i guess we will be going through this experience together Malkie1903.....Where did you get her from? It would be funny if they turned out to be brother and sister!


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there I live in Aberdeen Scotland and the Mother is in a place called Turriff about 30 miles from Aberdeen we are getting her home on the 19 July even tho we have not choosen one yet... They are all so cute and really hard to choose..


----------



## keifaleif (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok so I live in Kentucky so I'm betting they are of no kin but still cool that they were born the same day. There were only two males in the litter so we went ahead and picked one out cause they are hard to come buy where I live. We already have a pic of him at two weeks old the breeder sent. To say we are excited would be an understatement! This will be my wife and I's first viszla and I have spent a ton of time reading these boards so thanks to everyone here already!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

oh , yes get a crate! Like a new baby you won't be able to keep your eyes on your [email protected] all times . It might not seem so bad if you think of it as analogous to putting a baby in a safe bouncy seat or playpen. My guy is 15 months old today. He still goes in the crate if I leave the house and can't take him with me for whatever reason. He goes in it if a visitor who is afraid of dogs comes to visit. It is a safe haven where he can go and not feel anxiety when alone. Which is not very often because other than the above situations he is by one of our sides in the family . They don't call them velcro vizsla for nothing! It is a safety measure for your dog to get him used to a crate. You won't regret it. Have a small one @ first and by the time 6 months old you'll want to invest in a full size one. Also think of this scenario: you go to the bathroom for 2 minutes leave your pup unattended but safe in the kitchen and come back and those lovely designer sunglasses you left on the counter are in his mouth. Happened to me more than once they very quick and can jump like no other dog!!! I could go on with lots of reasons but you get the idea You might enjoy watching Marley and Me to see the potential trouble pups can get into when their person is not right @ their side   Enjoy your new pup. Lots of work but well worth it. The Vizsla is a beautiful dog inside and out.


----------



## elsievizsla (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, my husband and I just brought home our first Vizsla puppy names Elsie. She is 15 weeks old. she is a good girl, but she bites at our hands every time we reach down to pet her, LIKE HARD!!! and i know that is probably just the puppy in her, but its quite frustrating. She is going to puppy school in a few weeks and that may help with the problem. any ideas or suggestions while we are waiting for school???


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

elsievizsla said:


> Hello, my husband and I just brought home our first Vizsla puppy names Elsie. She is 15 weeks old. she is a good girl, but she bites at our hands every time we reach down to pet her, LIKE HARD!!! and i know that is probably just the puppy in her, but its quite frustrating. She is going to puppy school in a few weeks and that may help with the problem. any ideas or suggestions while we are waiting for school???


There was a thread on this: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,155.0.html HTH.


----------

